# Compiz auf Ubuntu installieren



## Jellysheep (21. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab bei mir auf die VirtualBox Ubuntu 7.10 installiert und möchte dadrauf jetzt Compiz haben. Ich habe mir schon Compiz-0.7.8.tar.gz heruntergeladen und entpackt. Was muss ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo!


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir schon Compiz-0.7.8.tar.gz heruntergeladen und entpackt.


Wieder löschen. 
Ubuntu basiert ja auf Debian und unter Debian gib es bereits fertige Pakete, somit sollte es die Pakete auch für Ubuntu schon fertig geben.
Installiert werden sie entweder mit dem Paketmanager oder auf der Konsole (als Root) mit "apt-get install compiz"

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Erstmal ist fraglich ob es Pakete für Ubuntu 7.10 noch gibt, da die Unterstützung dafür vor einiger Zeit abgelaufen ist. Ich weiß nicht mal ob es damals offiziell compiz für Gutsy gegeben hat.

Desweiteren benötigt Compiz für die Effekte Hardwareunterstüzung, welche die virtuelle Maschine vermutlich nicht bereitstellen wird.

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (21. Juni 2009)

Und wo(her) bekomme ich die Pakete bzw. die Hardwareunterstützung?


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Und wo(her) bekomme ich die Pakete bzw. die Hardwareunterstützung?


Die Hardwareunterstützung bekommst du von der Hardware, also indem du Ubuntu auf einem richtigen Rechner, nicht in einer virtuellen Maschine startest und eine Grafikkarte mit 3D Hardware-Beschleunigung einsetzt die unterstützt wird.

An Pakete kommt man am besten wenn man eine aktuelle Ubuntu (oder andere Linux-) Distribution einsetzt.

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (21. Juni 2009)

Also funktioniert Compiz auf VirtualBox nicht?


----------



## Jellysheep (21. Juni 2009)

> Erstmal ist fraglich ob es Pakete für Ubuntu 7.10 noch gibt, da die Unterstützung dafür vor einiger Zeit abgelaufen ist.


Ist denn Ubuntu 7.10 "alt"?



> An Paketet kommt man am besten wenn man eine aktuelle Ubuntu (oder andere Linux-) Distribution einsetzt.


Ist dann Compiz bei Ubuntu 7.10 dabei?


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Also funktioniert Compiz auf VirtualBox nicht?


Nein.


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Ist denn Ubuntu 7.10 "alt"?


Ja.


Catull hat gesagt.:


> Ist dann Compiz bei Ubuntu 7.10 dabei?


Keine Ahnung. So wie es aussieht sind schon alle Pakete von den Mirrorservern für Ubuntu 7.10 verschwunden.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Ist dann Compiz bei Ubuntu 7.10 dabei?


Ich weiss ja nicht wie der Paket-Manager von Gnome (Ubuntu) ist, aber ich nehme doch mal stark an dass er (genauso wie der Paket-Manager unter KDE) eine Suchfunktion hat.


----------



## Jellysheep (22. Juni 2009)

Laut http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/inst...-ubuntu-710-desktop-ati-mobility-radeon-9200/ schon...
Wird das Paket dann heruntergeladen und installiert oder nur installiert? 
Kurz: Braucht man dafür Internet?


----------



## deepthroat (22. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Laut http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/inst...-ubuntu-710-desktop-ati-mobility-radeon-9200/ schon...
> Wird das Paket dann heruntergeladen und installiert oder nur installiert?
> Kurz: Braucht man dafür Internet?


Ja, man benötigt Internet dafür. (außer man hat die notwendigen Pakete schon in /var/cache/apt/archives liegen)

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (22. Juni 2009)

Ok, danke für eure ganzen Antworten, ich werde mal versuchen, Internet und Compiz auf einen reellen Computer zu bringen.


----------



## Jellysheep (23. Juni 2009)

> Also funktioniert Compiz auf VirtualBox nicht?
> Nein.



Aber hier geht das doch. 
Was ist jetzt der Unterschied?


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Aber hier geht das doch.
> Was ist jetzt der Unterschied?


Soweit mir bekannt war gab es keine 3D Hardwareunterstützung in VirtualBox. Offensichtlich gibt es eine solche experimentell nun für Linux in Version 2.2.

Es wird aber mit Ubuntu 7.10 nicht funktionieren:


> Linux guests must have kernel 2.6.27 and higher as well as X.org server
> version 1.5 and higher. Ubuntu 8.10 and Fedora 10 have been tested and
> confirmed as working.


Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab jetzt auf Ubuntu 8.10 upgedatet, aber ich finde nichts, wo ich die Grafikkarte einstellen kann (nach dem booten meldet der was von low-graphics-mode)...


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub, das hat der mit der "Guest Additions"-Installation schon gemacht...


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab jetzt auf Ubuntu 8.10 upgedatet


In VirtualBox? Dann mußt du erstmal die Guest Additions installieren.

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Und was jetzt? "Desktop effects could not be enabled"


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Und was jetzt? "Desktop effects could not be enabled"


Weche Version von VirtualBox hast du? Welche Version der Guest Additions?

Welche Grafikkarte?

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Virtualbox 2.2.4
Guest Additions 2.2.0
Grafikkarte: Radeon X1300 (ist doch eigentlich nicht relevant, die wird ja emuliert...)


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Ah, ich hab in nem steinalten Beitrag gelesen, dass ich Guest Additions 2.2.0 Beta herunterladen soll... grade hab ich herausgefunden, dass ich auch schon 2.2.4 hab! 
Ich installiers jetzt grad...


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Grafikkarte: Radeon X1300 (ist doch eigentlich nicht relevant, die wird ja emuliert...)


Klar, bei mir wird auch ein Intel QuadCore Xeon 2.4 GH Prozessor auf meinem Pentium 133MHz von der VM emuliert. Ist kein Problem.. ;-]

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Compiz geht immer noch nicht, beim Starten über Terminal heißt es:


> Checking for Xgl: not present.
> No whitelisted driver found
> SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
> ...


Was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Jellysheep (24. Juni 2009)

Wieso geht das bei anderen aber bei mir nicht? Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2009)

... und 3D Beschleunigung ist auch in VirtualBox für die virtuelle Maschine aktiviert, ja?!


----------



## Jellysheep (25. Juni 2009)

Ja... komplette Einstellungen im Anhang...


----------



## Jellysheep (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich alles nochmal machen würde, wäre dann folgende "Anleitung" richtig? 



> - Ubuntu 7.10 installieren
> - auf Ubuntu 8.04 updaten
> - auf Ubuntu 8.10 updaten
> - Guest Additions 2.2.4 installieren
> ...


----------



## deepthroat (25. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich alles nochmal machen würde, wäre dann folgende "Anleitung" richtig?
> 
> 
> Ubuntu 7.10 installieren
> ...


Äh, warum auch _einfach_ Ubuntu 9.04 installieren... :suspekt:


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Guest Additions 2.2.4 installieren
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Screen-Einstellungen ändern
> Rechtsklick -> Visuelle Effekte -> Normal (o.ä.)


Was ist mit den Grafiktreibern? Siehe http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/ATI

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (26. Juni 2009)

> Äh, warum auch einfach Ubuntu 9.04 installieren...


Naja, des war mir zu viel Arbeit, des runterzuladen... 
Und da stand ja irgendwo 





> Ubuntu 8.10 and Fedora 10 have been tested and
> confirmed as working.


 deswegen wollte ich 8.10 haben... Aber ich downlade mir jetzt direkt die 8.10 Version und installier sie.



> Was ist mit den Grafiktreibern?


Bringt mir das denn was? Da wird doch nur eine "einfache" Grafikkarte simuliert...


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Bringt mir das denn was? Da wird doch nur eine "einfache" Grafikkarte simuliert...


Compiz funktioniert aber nicht auf einer "einfachen" Grafikkarte...


----------



## Jellysheep (26. Juni 2009)

Juhuuuu, ich habs geschafft!! 
Einfach Ubuntu 8.10 draufgespielt, dann noch Sprachpaket installiert, und plötzlich hat das Fenster "gewobbelt"...  

Aber wie kann ich jetzt DVDs abspielen? 
Totem meldet irgendeinen komischen Fehler, VLC stoppt eine Sekunde nachdem ich auf Play gedrückt habe, und MPlayer hängt sich auf...


----------

